

Horrific software demo turns out to be a gag - vaporstun
http://www.lumalin.com/lumalin_films/last_lecture.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Help me to understand. Why is this interesting, useful, funny, informative, or
of any positive value whatsoever?

No doubt the original was posted so we could all sympathise with a demo gone
bad, and this is to balance that, but the whole thing just seems so cimpletely
pointless. In fact, it's wasted time for a bunch of people - and to what end?

